# Imageant (imager)



## policarva

Alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar una palabra que pueda reemplazar Imageant, sé lo que significa pero quiero algún vocablo o frase que la reemplace.
Tengo la frase "le pouvoir imageant de l'image"
Muchas gracias!
PAULA


----------



## andre luis

“Hay una composición gráfica y plástica, un tipo de mosaico imagético”...


----------



## chics

Puedes decir "el poder creador de la imagen". O, en vez de "creador": fabulador, de producir/concebir ideas, de imaginación, etc.


----------



## policarva

Muchas gracias! Merci!


----------



## Omar Soto

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola:

Quisiera que alguien me ayudara a entender el significado del término _imageante_, utilizado por Denise Jodelet en un texto sobre las representaciones sociales. A continuación transcribo el párrafo donde aparece: 

La "naturalisation" des notions leur donne valeur de réalités concrètes directement lisibles et utilisables dans l'action sur le monde et les autres. D'autre parte, la structure *imageante* de la représentation devient guide de lecture, et, par "généralisation fonctionnelle", théorie de référence pour comprendre la réalité.

Agradezco de antemano su apoyo. Saludos. Omar


----------



## chlapec

*Imageant* quiere decir que se expresa mediante imágenes. En algún texto español (y en multitud de textos portugueses, pues en ese idioma el término es sin duda correcto) he encontrado el término *imagético* con ese sentido, pero no aparece en el DRAE.


----------



## Omar Soto

Gracias chlapec.  Tu aportación me ha sido de mucha ayuda.  Saludos.  Omar.


----------



## totor

¿Y qué tal *imaginante*?

Por supuesto, tampoco aparece en el DRAE.


----------



## ComicMonster

Un poco tarde, pero ¿por qué no *ilustrativo*?


----------



## totor

ComicMonster said:


> ¿por qué no *ilustrativo*?


Eso mismo, ¿por qué no?

El CNRTL dice de _imager_ :


> Orner, décorer d'images, de dessins.


Lo cual es prácticamente la definición que da el DRAE de 'ilustrar':


> *3.* tr. Adornar un impreso con láminas o grabados alusivos al texto.


Y si _imageant_ es el participio empleado como adjetivo…


----------



## ComicMonster

…o *repleto de imágenes*… —cualquier cosa menos "imagético" la verdad…


----------



## noe_80

Hola a todxs,
un poco tarde como para aportar a  la solución, pero quisiera dejar en este hilo asentado que desde un punto de vista filosófico no sería correcto utilizar los términos "ilustrar/ilustrativo" o reemplazar el término con fraseos como "el poder creador de la imagen" etc. Esto porque en la cultura académica francesa se utiliza el "imager" técnicamente, y en general las traducciones propuestas no captan el matiz técnico que se pone en juego (producción de imágenes no necesariamente fundadas en la voluntad/conciencia de un sujeto). Este está en la definición que aquí da chlapec y es la razón por la cual si no se quiere usar el término "imagético" (que sinceramente creo es un hallazgo interesante), lo mejor es traducir como "imaginado/imaginante" pero sin dejar de poner en nota al pie que no se trata del verbo "imaginer" sino de "imager".
De hecho, muchos de los textos traducidos tanto en España como en paises de América Latina optan por esto último. 
Espero que mi aporte sirva para futuras inquietudes sobre este verbo.


----------



## kela colación

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

Hola a todos. Precisamente tengo aquí un texto francés de filosofía de la imagen en el que aparece una frase con el verbo "imager"... y confieso que me estoy quebrando la cabeza. 

Mi frase es la siguiente (les doy unas frases antes y otras después, por si pudieran servir de contexto) : 

A propos de l’image il faut toujours en revenir à l’irréalité ou à l’absence : l’absence du modèle n’est pas une condition marginale ou provisoire de l’image. Elle lui est essentielle, consubstantielle faudrait-il dire : la substance de l’image se trouve dans l’absence de ce dont elle est l’image, ou peut-être vaudrait-il mieux dire « *de ce qu’elle image* » pour mieux faire entendre qu’il ne s’agit pas d’une « copie » mais tout différemment de «  la représentation du sens implicite du réel »   comme le dit Sartre pour définir l’imaginaire.

Pienso que a veces "ilustrar" puede quedar para "imager" pero aquí me parece que si hubiera querido decir "ilustrar" habría dicho "illustrer". Tengo efectivamente la sensación de que se trata de un término muy específico de la filosofía. Tampoco me gusta "imaginar", que sería traducción de "imaginer". Argh, no sé qué hacer. ¿Alguien tendrá una idea?


----------



## noe_80

kela colación said:


> Hola a todos. Precisamente tengo aquí un texto francés de filosofía de la imagen en el que aparece una frase con el verbo "imager"... y confieso que me estoy quebrando la cabeza.
> 
> Mi frase es la siguiente (les doy unas frases antes y otras después, por si pudieran servir de contexto) :
> 
> A propos de l’image il faut toujours en revenir à l’irréalité ou à l’absence : l’absence du modèle n’est pas une condition marginale ou provisoire de l’image. Elle lui est essentielle, consubstantielle faudrait-il dire : la substance de l’image se trouve dans l’absence de ce dont elle est l’image, ou peut-être vaudrait-il mieux dire « *de ce qu’elle image* » pour mieux faire entendre qu’il ne s’agit pas d’une « copie » mais tout différemment de «  la représentation du sens implicite du réel »   comme le dit Sartre pour définir l’imaginaire.
> 
> Pienso que a veces "ilustrar" puede quedar para "imager" pero aquí me parece que si hubiera querido decir "ilustrar" habría dicho "illustrer". Tengo efectivamente la sensación de que se trata de un término muy específico de la filosofía. Tampoco me gusta "imaginar", que sería traducción de "imaginer". Argh, no sé qué hacer. ¿Alguien tendrá una idea?



Hola kela colación, 
en este caso en particular, pienso que traducir "lo que ella *imagina*" no sería desacertado, aunque no resuelve el problema, porque, claro, el problema está en que en español no tenemos el verbo "imagear" (que sería en este caso el equivalente). En todo caso, creo que desde un punto de vista filosófico, es correcto poner "imaginar" y aclarar (a pie de página, por ejemplo) que se traslada de tal manera la idea de *lo que hace* propiamente *la imagen *(a saber, no ilustrar, ni copiar, ni representar, sino "imaginar" (imager/imagear). Filosóficamente, lo que se está tratando de hacer con este forzamiento es diferenciar la imagen como producto de *un sujeto que imagina*, de una imagen *que hace* (y por tanto es) *imagen*.

Espero te sirva mi comentario, un saludo


----------



## swift

¡Hola, Kela! Tanto tiempo. 

Vamos a ver lo que nos planteas:





kela colación said:


> À propos de l’image il faut toujours en revenir à l’irréalité ou à l’absence : l’absence du modèle n’est pas une condition marginale ou provisoire de l’image. Elle lui est essentielle, consubstantielle faudrait-il dire : la substance de l’image se trouve dans l’absence de ce dont elle est l’image, ou peut-être vaudrait-il mieux dire « de ce qu’elle image » pour mieux faire entendre qu’il ne s’agit pas d’une « copie » mais tout différemment de «  la représentation du sens implicite du réel »   comme le dit Sartre pour définir l’imaginaire.


Si bien las dos primeras acepciones que recoge el _TLFi_ para «imager» no dan cuenta del sentido con que fue empleado en ese fragmento, lo que dice _TLFi _acerca de « imageant » nos da una pista:


> *Imageant, -ante*, part. prés. employé comme adj., philos. Qui produit des images (v. ce mot II).
> 
> http://cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/imager


De modo que _imager_ sería _produire des images_.

Ahora bien, ¿cómo se resolvería la traducción? He aquí una aproximación:

_la substancia de la imagen se halla en la ausencia de aquello cuya imagen proyecta, o quizá valdría más decir «de aquello que proyecta»

_Saludos,


swift_
_


----------



## noe_80

swift said:


> _la substancia de la imagen se halla en la ausencia de aquello cuya imagen proyecta, o quizá valdría más decir «de aquello que proyecta»
> __
> _



Hola Swift, hola kela,

entiendo que esta traducción podría ser una buena opción si no hubiera que prestar atención al problema filosófico que se introduce con este verbo, tanto en francés como en español. Como este es un tema con entidad propia, en el sentido de que hay mucha bibliografía escrita sobre el tema de la imagen, el problema de la traducción aparece sin cesar en los textos. En un intento por seguir atando el núcleo del problema a una tradición de pensamiento, lo que suele hacerse es conservar la "torpeza" para hacer ver que allí hay algo que se está forzando.
Hay que notar que el uso que se da al verbo está entre comillas en el texto francés, precisamente porque se está dejando constancia de un desvío respecto del uso convencional de la acción (uso convencional que siempre lleva atado un sujeto que no es la propia imagen).
Aquí se trata de proponer que es la imagen la que hace algo (imager/imagear/imaginar), y por eso suele preferirse la verbalización de un sustantivo (en la obra del alemán Heidegger, de quien en parte los franceses contemporáneos son deudores, es típico encontrar cosas del estilo "la nada nadea", "el mundo mundea") como para no sacar del ámbito de esa entidad (en este caso la imagen) la acción que le es propia.

Por esto, si bien creo que en los términos de una "explicación" (incluso de la explicación filosófica)pueden proponerse muchas variantes, desde un punto de vista filosófico (que atiende a la genealogía de los problemas en los mismos significantes que usa), y teniendo en cuenta el entrecomillado del original, a mi entender hay que anudar la acción a su proveniencia en el sustantivo. Como "imagear" me parece demasiado, sostengo que "imaginar" sería aquí adecuado.

un saludo


----------



## swift

Entiendo el trasfondo filosófico de este problema de traducción. Por eso decía que era una aproximación: permite ver la estructura sintáctica que se podría guardar en la versión española. El problema de 'imager' subsiste, eso sí. Y creo que 'imaginar', aunque es un mejor intento y más ajustado a la tradición filosófica de la que proviene el 'imager' francés, no recoge el sentido de proyectar o producir imágenes cuando el sujeto es la imagen misma. Si se hubiera de conservar esa vacilación que se da en el original, optaría por 'imagenar', ya que 'imaginar' por su semantismo remite a una representación mental.


----------



## totor

Teniendo en cuenta el aspecto filosófico del término, del que noe_80 nos ha dado una cátedra que le agradezco profundamente, me pregunto si no habría que inventar un neologismo que mantenga su cercanía con el término francés.

¿Imagenizante?


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¿Imagenizante?


Bien mirada, esa parece ser la mejor construcción hasta ahora.


----------



## totor

Si también es el parecer de otros, tal vez se podría proponer a la RAE…


----------



## swift

¿Y eso como para qué?  Lo importante es que se use y se entienda.


----------



## totor

¡Para darle más difusión, José!

Sea como fuere, la RAE nunca nos daría bolilla si somos cuatro gatos locos los que la usamos.

Como muchas veces dijimos en distintos hilos, los neologismos solo aparecen en el DRAE después de que son muy usados…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Todo esto, gracias a esa horrorosa figura heideggeriana de que la cosa cosea, la nada nadea, etc.
Creo que "imagenizar" suena espantosamente mal y no hay necesidad de sumarle a un contenido ya de por sí espantoso una forma peor.
Aclaro que estas palabras no pretenden minimizar el esfuerzo realizado hasta aquí, más que loable, por traducir bien lo que ya desde el origen viene "mal barajado".
Con todas las complicaciones semántico-filosóficas que ello implica, opto por "imaginar" y una buena nota al pie.


----------



## totor

El lenguaje está para ser enriquecido, León.

Si la palabra falta, pues hay que inventarla.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

La cuestión es que para mí esto no es "enriquecer" sino complicar inútilmente. "Imaginar" es "representar/producir/concebir imágenes". No hace falta ese término. Dicho esto, me abstendré de más comentarios dado que las reglas prohíben el "bavardage". Me basta con dejar sentado que, desde mi punto de vista y por razones tanto filosóficas como lingüísticas, "imaginar" es mucho más plausible que "imagenizar".


----------



## totor

El problema no es tanto el infinitivo, León, sino el adjetivo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Imaginante", en todo caso... -"que genera, crea, produce imágenes...".


----------



## totor

Que yo sepa, 'imaginante' es también un neologismo, así que volvemos al principio.

Y esto no es un bavardage ni mucho menos. Estamos tratando de encontrar una traducción adecuada a 'imageant', título de este hilo, y todavía no la hemos encontrado.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Lo que tiene es que "imaginante" -aunque no sea de uso corriente ni mucho menos- funciona como participio presente de "imaginar". Eso es mucho más plausible que un participio presente fantasma de un verbo fantasma. Por eso, insisto, no hace falta recurrir ni a "imagenizar" ni a "imagenizante". Ahora sí, dejo en este punto mis intervenciones y cedo la palabra a quienes tengan algo más para aportar.


----------



## totor

Como se dice en el barrio, León, si no la gana la empata.

Y podés borrar este post, no hay problema porque esto sí es bavardage.


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Lo que tiene es que "imaginante" -aunque no sea de uso corriente ni mucho menos- funciona como participio presente de "imaginar". Eso es mucho más plausible que un participio presente fantasma de un verbo fantasma. Por eso, insisto, no hace falta recurrir ni a "imagenizar" ni a "imagenizante".


Me parece que te voy a hacer caso, León…


----------



## totor

En mi libro actual* vuelve a salir la palabrita de marras.

Al referirse a un análisis de Philippe Dubois sobre _Le Tempestaire_ de Jean Epstein, mis autores dicen:

Selon lui, l’œuvre d’Epstein offre un travail de type figural articulant intensément un motif iconographique (la tempête) et la matière imageante elle-même.

Lo curioso es que en el índice de nociones del libro no aparece 'imageant', sino 'matière d'image'.

* _Analyse des films_, Aumont et Marie.

Y un saludo muy especial a todos los traductores del foro en nuestro día.


----------

